# Downtown Lexington, KY



## ShelbyStang

Just some of the downtown scenery in my hometown, home of the Kentucky Wildcats, and close to the home of Wild Turkey! haha. C & C is welcome as always!

#1






#2


----------



## Kittyy

I like the "misty" water in the first shot.


----------



## ShelbyStang

Thank you! I am really fond of that shot as well.


----------



## LaFoto

I can see you went for a deliberately crooked angle in the second (something I personally don't like, but - like I said - that is very much a personal preference), but I also see a mild slant in the first, which I do NOT think was done on purpose, at least it looks wrong, and you might want to straighten that photo. 

This is a quite nice water display, have you taken some more photos, also from other points of view?


----------



## keystervr6

nice, triangle park has great photo opps...

looks good, other than the break neck angle of the second shot


----------



## keybq

i like them both. I think that the angle on the second one is cool.


----------



## ShelbyStang

Thanks alot for the information! Makes me look at my images differently =)


----------



## kylerimb

that second one in front of the new courthouse?  i've only ever seen one fountain running there, but i try very hard to avoid downtown if at all possible.


----------



## jv08

Nice! I like the first one.


----------



## ShelbyStang

Thank you! =)


----------



## jv17

i love the 2nd pic it is great!


----------

